# Army Painting Challenge - May 2012



## humakt

Here is the May thread. I hope there are not too many real life cards this month and you all start building up those units of painted mini's.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Well!

If you're going to be like that...¬¬










Second Servitor Maniple! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

wooo vwhicle time, trhis month i'm gonna do 3 deff dredds. 










1 is ready for paint, 1 needs minor conversion work to finish him and 1 is still in pieces, should be a challenge.


----------



## Carna

My entry this month.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Not a darn clue what I'll enter this month. My dissertation is in on Friday then I have exams so probably won't decide until the latter half of the month


----------



## DeathKlokk

I'll probably do a Razorback and some Trolls.


----------



## Turnip86

Well I'm off to England on Saturday and back mid month and while I'm there I'll be picking up the new Empire army book (finally) and a box of state troops that I had delivered to my parents so I'll be painting up some (probably) Empire spearmen

Edit: Here's my entry (finally got them ready to be painted after a hectic month so far)

10 Empire State Spearmen with command


















Lets hope I can get them done in the remaining 7 days of the month


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

I think it'll be an assault squad this month


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Working on removing some mold lines from my 2 metal spyders. Time to bust out the Dremel and the sanding barrels!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Adding my first war machine to my army.


----------



## apidude

*Kerotk, The Servants of the Old Ones: Saurus II*

Now on to May and Month three!

While I am tired of painting Saurus Warriors and am ready to move onto something different, the whole point of this competition for me is to give me the motivation to paint the CORE models that take forever to do. It is easy to motivate myself to paint the priests and special characters and unique models but not the CORE. So, I am going to continue until all the models I have currently assembled are painted, only I am going to pick up the pace a bit and try to do the whole 20 model unit in one month. Here is the starting pic.....

 


Good luck all!


.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

I'll be working on at least one of my scratch built Librarians this month:










Added a banner to the built librarian, and built the second one since this photo was taken. Slowly assembling the rest of my squads so I can use them in battle.


Good luck to everyone else


----------



## jaysen

I'll be painting a full Command Squad for 3rd Company, Blood Angels. I want to use magnets to give them the option of power packs or jump packs. It will be my first real try at magnetizing.


----------



## Barnster

I'll be doing some nids, probably something from the troop slot so either warriors or gaunts, tempted to go warriors to continue the "I really like the model, but don't field them in-game" theme my nids have taken so far...


----------



## Tawa

Hey guys 

If it's not to late to join the 'Army-Painting-Party' I'll throw a Dreadnought into the mix for this (my first) month!

It's a mixture of spares and a rebuilt body from several sources including a couple of old marines armies from yonks ago.
Let's see if I can manage to finish it........


----------



## scscofield

TWC this month for me.


----------



## Saulot

I'll be doing the mighty Bretonnian Field Trebuchet this month. 










Cheers!


----------



## Zero Effect

Well May has approached finally!

My entry is to be a marriage made in torture. That is right, to go with my Succubus are her select Bloodbrides



If I complete these then I will add a bonus unit.

Good luck to all, hope you keep the RL away.

Zero Effect


----------



## EmbraCraig

To make up for my missing last month, I'm going for a big brood this time round - 16 hormaguants, sitting clipping them off of frames just now...


----------



## Uveron

Well, its Tank time this month 










Got a bit of magnitisation to go, to take off the doors and replace with lascannons, but as its normaly only used with the top gun, I will not panic if I dont get them done.


----------



## jaysen

Oh wow, Bretonnians. That was my first WHFB army.


----------



## Taggerung

Vanquisher for me this month, it's totally magnetized


----------



## Garion

Going to be a Mawlock for me this month


----------



## Moriouce

Saulot said:


> I'll be doing the mighty Bretonnian Field Trebuchet this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Love trebuchets! I've built a couple of my own, here is my latest. :victory:


----------



## Saulot

jaysen said:


> Oh wow, Bretonnians. That was my first WHFB army.


Mine too! Unfortunately I got distracted by Dark Elves and Night Gobbos, so I wasn't able to finish putting it together. Now, I'm back!! hehehe



Moriouce said:


> Love trebuchets! I've built a couple of my own, here is my latest. :victory:
> Trebuchet of Hjerttorp - YouTube


That is so awesome!!! :shok: I loved the fireball at the end!! :victory:


----------



## reavsie

Farseer and Warlocks this month:

reavsie1 at 2012-05-02

Was just going to be the Farseer, but then I realised the Warlocks probably wouldn't get painted otherwise, so will attempt to complete all.

Good luck to all this month.


----------



## lokis222

Moriouce said:


> Love trebuchets! I've built a couple of my own, here is my latest. :victory:
> Trebuchet of Hjerttorp - YouTube


that was wicked.
:shok:


----------



## Skari

I shall paint Urien:


----------



## Ultra1

my may entry, something quick since i'm moving across the country on the 21st.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

This month i will be painting another assault squad










I hope i hav'nt bitten off more than i can chew (this, Veh + various other models):dunno:


----------



## jaysen

Well, one model down, 4 to go! It's not perfect, but about as good as I'm gonna get without starting over. The jump pack is magnetized. I'll be painting up both jump packs and regular power packs for each model.


----------



## Rameses

I'm switching Armies 

I said in my introduction post that I'm a flake when it comes to "shiney new model" syndrome. Well ok we all know that Dark Eldar are not new, I certainly felt that the Dark Kin were more to my liking than the Craftworld Eldar.

So that said I'll be painting a Venom (not the one pictured) and a 5 man Kabalite Warrior Squad.









I'm just waiting for some sculpting putty to do the bases then I'll prime and paint.


Rameses!


----------



## smidge222

Im going to be finishing this guy from last month hopefully I'll get him done this time. 








This is where I got up to last month hope this is still ok to enter. 

Dan


----------



## Barnster

Well I have just finished a carnifex for the other painting contest, check it out, get involved etc but I promised this thread troops and troops it will get, but rather than warriors or gaunts, I'm going for genestealers 










Now I'm not a massive fan of genestealers, I like the fluff, there good on the field, but their design aesthetic has never sat well with me. When they re-did virtually all the nids in about 2001 (I remember walking Zoanthropes....), genestealers were not changed or updated to the new style. Even when they had a slight update in 2006ish they were not really changed. To me the current Space hulk ones are great sculpts and the best out there, but genestealers in general are not that tyranidy


----------



## Kreuger

Wow, things are already shaping up nicely for May!

I'm going a little smaller this month, 2 heavily converted Obliterators.


----------



## Moriouce

My command Falcon, nick named Bird of the Blazing Skein. You'll see it's own rune when it is finished.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Finished my Librarian for this month, may paint the other but not sure yet:











In battle with a zoanthrope:









And the blog link:
http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/psychic-duel-soul-drinkers-librarian.html


----------



## Josh101

This month im gonna paint Njal Stormcaller


----------



## TheKingElessar

I think I will be attempting some sort of Rhino chassis this month.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Here's a work in progress as I am at the moment










They're pretty much finished now, waiting on my magnets to turn up to do the assault packs, then there's some minor detailing left to be done on the mini's all in all i should have them finished by tomorrow night backpacks n all, less the bassing and magnetizing


----------



## Taggerung

Those turned out nice Red Thirst. + Rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'll be aiming to get AT LEAST these 10 done this month, hopefully a whole 20 man regiment but these at least.


----------



## Midge913

It is a bit late I know, but I intend to paint up a Master Engineer with a great weapon for this month.


----------



## Scotty80

I think I'll be struggling to get something done this month (especially as I'm repainting the army bases), and sady, might have to use my second real life card already.
However, I will try and get my hive tyrant done in time for this month.


----------



## Meldon

I will be a bit boring and do yet another character this month, My skave horde is in great need of them. So for this month is will be Deathmaster Snikch. Pics will come up sometime


----------



## Carna

Before:









After:









I enjoyed painting it  Glad it's done though


----------



## Khorne's Fist

A bit late in the month, but here goes this month's entry, a squad of Grey Hunters. The wife is due on the 29th of this month, so I better get them done by then.


----------



## Rameses

ok, I need some opinions on my Test Mini.

I'm aiming for "Kabal of the Poisoned Tongue" table quality. Is there anything else I can do to improve on this here test subject before I move on?

The eyes, helmet emblem and "eye glow" believe it or not is two shades of Scorpions Green. But sadly my poor camera skills and or lighting has washed them out completely.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Rameses - he looks good, but it's difficult to see the contrast between the armour and the weapon so close-up. A further out photo would be better.


----------



## Rameses

TheKingElessar said:


> Rameses - he looks good, but it's difficult to see the contrast between the armour and the weapon so close-up. A further out photo would be better.


Roger that. I'll get on that when the wife is done taking photos of her damn garden lol.
that being said the gun is painted in a similar fashion to the weapon on the cover of Path of the Renegade.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I like that book.


----------



## Rameses

OK TKE I hope this is a clear 'nuff picture to give you an idea of what I am aiming at.
Any comments or suggestions on this test mini is greatly appreciated, so I can move on with the rest of the squad.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I like it, would go right ahead. How's he getting based? Some sort of reddish brown, perhaps?


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Here's my assualt squad for this month back packs magnetized (that was fun)




























Another month done, roll on next month


----------



## DeathKlokk

That's badass, Rameses! 

I hate you, Redthirst... Those are nice! :victory:

I may get some time today to assemble my Razorback. Which will probably end up as a Rhino for the purposes of this Challenge since I just now ordered my turret from Poland.

::sigh::


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

DeathKlokk said:


> I hate you, Redthirst... Those are nice! :victory:
> ::sigh::


Just got some mega cash today so i'll be looking at some mass investment.... maybee a titan


----------



## Moriouce

Just finished my falcon a few minutes ago. 









Side view









Front view









Rune View: Altansar Craftworld and Bird of the Burning Skien.

Hope you like it!


----------



## Meldon

You´r getting good at doing runes Moriouce!


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> You´r getting good at doing runes Moriouce!


Thank you Meldon! I think they came out quite good. I'm aiming at improving my skills for every new Eldar unit I paint during this year.


----------



## Rameses

Now to finish a Venom for this Squad. I am so nervous about painting a vehicle.


----------



## reavsie

@Rameses - those Dark Eldar are looking really good. Is there a Plog with some bigger pictures, I'd like a closer look?


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

@ Rameses, I think that paint job is realy eye catching, i like it alot


----------



## Deux

Been excited to paint this guy! Got a work trip coming up so I'll bring him along to occupy my time.


----------



## Rameses

And done.
My first Kabalite Warrior Squad with Venom painted in theme of Kabal of the Poisoned Tongue.









Sorry for the rotten picture quality, I'll try to get a better one a little later.


----------



## Old Man78

my late entry, 4 badly stripped termis and 1 fresh fellow


----------



## Hellados

so this was some of what i have painted in the last couple of months before 










and after











The rest can be found in my personal WAAAARRRGGGGHHHHH


----------



## apidude

Rameses said:


> Now to finish a Venom for this Squad. I am so nervous about painting a vehicle.


It's just like painting a individual... only bigger.:grin:

Seriously, tho, just start of thinking about what would go well with the rest of your army and then go through the same process you use to paint an individual model.

The only tricky part is deciding how you want it to look... and that is driven by the rest of your army.

I find vehicles fun and a bit of a break from micropainting.....


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I'll be aiming to get AT LEAST these 10 done this month, hopefully a whole 20 man regiment but these at least.


Managed to get a bit more done


----------



## Pssyche

Due to my work load I still haven't been able to get a start on my Forge World Cobra and I'm not going to rush that, no matter how much I want to paint and field it...

So, this month I have two separate HQs for your edification and delectation.
First up, a recent eBay acquisition, the Mail Order only, Limited Edition Eldar Bonesinger which I will be fielding as my head Farseer. 
It's been out of production for quite some time and cost me £22.00 including p&p.

Secondly, I have decided to cave in and complete my collection of Phoenix Lords with Baharroth. 


[/IMG]











I hope you all enjoy them, the Bonesinger was a particular delight to paint.

See you all next month!


----------



## Rameses

apidude said:


> It's just like painting a individual... only bigger.:grin:
> 
> Seriously, tho, just start of thinking about what would go well with the rest of your army and then go through the same process you use to paint an individual model.
> 
> The only tricky part is deciding how you want it to look... and that is driven by the rest of your army.
> 
> I find vehicles fun and a bit of a break from micropainting.....


Thanks for the advice... Can I enter "dedicated transports" as a selection for this contest? I wonder


imm0rtal reaper said:


> Managed to get a bit more done


Them undead remind me of Army of Darkness... "I've got a bone to pick with you..."!!!!


Pssyche said:


> Due to my work load I still haven't been able to get a start on my Forge World Cobra and I'm not going to rush that, no matter how much I want to paint and field it...
> 
> So, this month I have two separate HQs for your edification and delectation.
> First up, a recent eBay acquisition, the Mail Order only, Limited Edition Eldar Bonesinger which I will be fielding as my head Farseer.
> It's been out of production for quite some time and cost me £22.00 including p&p.
> 
> Secondly, I have decided to cave in and complete my collection of Phoenix Lords with Baharroth.
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all enjoy them, the Bonesinger was a particular delight to paint.
> 
> See you all next month!


I really like that Bonesinger.


----------



## Pssyche

Moriouce
"I'm aiming at improving my skills for every new Eldar unit I paint during this year."

Good on you! Have some Rep...


----------



## Boc

Scarab swarms done!


----------



## Rameses

Boc said:


> Scarab swarms done!


I like the color scheme, what dynasty is this again?


----------



## notsoevil

Keep it up guys, everything looks great.


----------



## Boc

Rameses said:


> I like the color scheme, what dynasty is this again?


I'm painting them up as Oruscar, though in the absence of an actual Oruscar paint scheme I'm painting them similar to Nihilakh.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I can see now that I am going to have to use a RL ticket for this month. The shower wall insert above the tub decided to give up the ghost and start leaking. I have moisture and mold showing on the floor joists underneath the tub.

I have a four day weekend this week to remove all of the drywall, pull out the cast iron tub that has been there since '57 re-work all of my plumbing (New tub is deeper and wider), learn how to tile and the funnest part .... grout the bastard without fucking it up. I am a nervous damn wreck.

Did I mention that I work with iron that usually weigh tons, not tiles that weigh ounces. I just pray to the good Lord that the little fuckers stay stuck to the wall and not fall off when the War Department is taking a shower.


----------



## troybuckle

These guys are late to the monthly army painting challenge, but I will put the push on to finish them.








sorry i based them and forgot to take a primer pic


----------



## TheKingElessar

:laugh: It's fine, I basecoat all my stuff red anyway!

I hope to finish my squad today, cos otherwise it'll be next Tuesday... :s


----------



## rxcky

Back in the Game!!

Was hoping to get a couple of things done this month to catch up but with the move of house and the missus in and out of hospital may just have to settle for this guy. My entry, a cheeky Captain. Been wanting to paint this guy for AGES and finally have. 

Now on to the Termies I think. :grin:


----------



## Boc

Very nice looking Captain, the cloak especially looks phenomenal.


----------



## rxcky

Boc said:


> Very nice looking Captain, the cloak especially looks phenomenal.


Cheers, many, MANY layers of shading! Got to say the new "wild rider red" layer is a must for anyone painting red, finally a colour from GW in a pot that highlights Blood Red without any hassle! My first go with the new colours and liking them so far.


----------



## Old Man78

Gonna have to abandon the challenge, too much real life all around, best of wishes to all who battle on!! maybe a plog at my own pace we'll see.


----------



## Pssyche

Aww...
Bad luck Oldman78. I hope stuff works out for you in the near future...


----------



## TheKingElessar

Oldman78 said:


> Gonna have to abandon the challenge, too much real life all around, best of wishes to all who battle on!! maybe a plog at my own pace we'll see.


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Rameses

Oldman78 said:


> Gonna have to abandon the challenge, too much real life all around, best of wishes to all who battle on!! maybe a plog at my own pace we'll see.


Sorry to hear Oldman78, I am wishing the best for you and yours.


----------



## Old Man78

Thanks guys!


----------



## Saulot

Saulot said:


> I'll be doing the mighty Bretonnian Field Trebuchet this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



The mighty Bretonnian Field Trebuchet is ready, M'Lords.










More pictures on my plog (link in my sig).

Cheers!


----------



## Zetronus

Now that's a fine *siege engine* if ever I saw one!


----------



## Saulot

Zetronus: Thanks, man! I have its twin in the works as well. But will probably work on some knights first for next month.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Beautiful work Saulot! I like what you have done with that Treb. I like the base, too, and will have to pick those up before I build my daughter's Treb.

And for my May entry:


































There are closeups of the crew in my plog here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78034


----------



## Zetronus

Now thats a really nice piece of work there!

forgive the pun, but a really nice piece of artillery to get behind =)

I love the basing and extra components - which look all detachable - very well thought out indeed!


You may have to sack the guy carring the cannon ball however - he really doesn't look happy in his job


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

rxcky said:


> Back in the Game!!
> 
> Was hoping to get a couple of things done this month to catch up but with the move of house and the missus in and out of hospital may just have to settle for this guy. My entry, a cheeky Captain. Been wanting to paint this guy for AGES and finally have.
> 
> Now on to the Termies I think. :grin:


Looks great, any chance of a rundown of the gold recipe?


----------



## KjellThorngaard

+1 to the gold recipe request, that is a dang fine model.

@Zetronus



> I love the basing and extra components - which look all detachable - very well thought out indeed!
> 
> You may have to sack the guy carring the cannon ball however - he really doesn't look happy in his job


Yep, every piece comes off, thanks! Yeah, that dude looks downright pissed. What's his problem? :grin:


----------



## rxcky

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Looks great, any chance of a rundown of the gold recipe?


It's a lot easier than it looks, I use a gold spray, as shown in photo. Then a good wash of the Army painter Dark tone for a base, leave to dry over night then a matt varnish to finish the base coat.

On of the pests with metallic sprays is they dont seem to like acrylic paints, hence the army painter quickshades. However once the Dark Tone is on and a layer of varnish has been applied the figs take acrylic fine. My tactical squad were quite simple to do but this guy had a lot of extra detail, turned out not bad though. 

Got to be careful with metalic sprays though, the ones I have used seem to get thick quite quickly after the first use, they also ruin plastic if you try to strip them if you have got too much on, many a fig was relegated to the bin the first time I started using the gold spray.

hope that helps :biggrin:


----------



## elmir

I'm actually a big fan of the quickshade products myself. They get a lot of interwebz hate because you can get decent results in an easy way (and apparently, that induces nerdrage in some people). 

If you know how to use them propperly (by that I mean not just dunking your models in it) and apply them like you would with any other wash, you can get awesome results.


----------



## rxcky

elmir said:


> I'm actually a big fan of the quickshade products myself. They get a lot of interwebz hate because you can get decent results in an easy way (and apparently, that induces nerdrage in some people).
> 
> If you know how to use them propperly (by that I mean not just dunking your models in it) and apply them like you would with any other wash, you can get awesome results.


Totally agree, as long as you are careful and apply with a brush you can get some amazing results. Ive recommended the quickshades to a lot of folk and they all like them too.


----------



## scscofield

I am limiting my involvement so I am stepping out of this contest. I wish all the others a good year of painting though.


----------



## jaysen

That is one nice looking Captain, imm0rtal! +rep!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

jaysen said:


> That is one nice looking Captain, imm0rtal! +rep!


How do people keep making this mistake 

The captain belongs to rxcky, it's their awesome job, not mine


----------



## Meldon

I'm using a RL card this month. I did not have much painting motivation to begin with this month and what little was left got killed by Diablo 3. I'll be back on track next month!


----------



## Pssyche

If we decide it's yours, then it's yours...


----------



## Midge913

Midge913 said:


> It is a bit late I know, but I intend to paint up a Master Engineer with a great weapon for this month.


Here is my guy:


----------



## Barnster

Great looking engineer Midge, the shading on the skin is incredible

Heres 6 of my genestealers, the others have scenic bases moulded and I haven't painted those yet, guess I was stupid for choosing yellow for the broken marine parts! Hopefully they will re-emerge when I paint the next unit of genestealers in a few months time


----------



## ThumperHS

*Fire Warriors w/ Pule Carbines*

Work has had me slammed this month, but with the holiday weekend here I thought I'd give it a go and not resort the the RL card I was going to pull.

Here they are ... Full unit of 12 Firewarriors with Pulse Carbines.









I do have them primed now.k:

Wish me luck.


----------



## Kreuger

Good luck!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

You can do it thumper!


----------



## Boc

Psh Thumper you've got plenty of time! Good luck mate!


----------



## TheKingElessar

scscofield said:


> I am limiting my involvement so I am stepping out of this contest. I wish all the others a good year of painting though.


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Kreuger

Kreuger said:


> Wow, things are already shaping up nicely for May!
> 
> I'm going a little smaller this month, 2 heavily converted Obliterators.


Alrighty, finally done!

I'm pretty happy with how these guys turned out. They were a cheap eBay find missing pieces and stripped of paint, but otherwise ready to go. 


The left Oblit started with legs, arms, back, and chest - no head, no gun attachments. 

The right Oblit started with legs and back - everything else I converted, built, or sculpted. I happened to have matching Dark legion guns from a Warzone weapons pack conversion kit . . . from the 90's and they formed the inner basis of both arms, along with armature wire, and the guitar string+green stuff. 

I think need to work on my sculpting. It isn't bad at all but my work still isn't anywhere near as delicate or refined as as GW's, and I think it really show's on the shoulder pads. They aren't bad but the trim is comparatively thick and that still sort of bugs me when the two models are side by side at this magnification. 

I was happy with the chest as well. All the organic edging is my sculpting, and the tubes running vertically are varying sizes of guitar string next to each other.

I didn't manage to get a good detail shot, but the power fist hand has the nozzles and fuel tanks of 4 hand flamers built into it. (For those of you who _Remember_ Hand Flamers!)

In previous threads discussing custom obliterators a number of people here decried their low sitting squat - it might be hard to tell but I built up the ground under each of their leading foot to help elevate their gaze and re-angle the models perspective up.

All comments and criticisms welcome!

[Edit - the heads are all from the previous generation fantasy chaos warriors, the one with the horns is the champion head, and the double heads are two of the same head trimmed of its ridiculous top-spike. I realized the double head was a good solution, because the shoulders I sculpted sat a bit wider and away from the torso than the original ones GW made - and these two heads are both a bit smaller than average for 40k (and fantasy for that matter) so they looked about right when doubled up.]


----------



## TheKingElessar

Hand Flamers still exist, they're in the BA Codex. 

Those Oblits look great, +Rep!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey folks, here is my May addition: Krieg Vanquisher/Battle tank.

Before and After.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## jaysen

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hey folks, here is my May addition: Krieg Vanquisher/Battle tank.
> 
> Before and After.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


 
Awesome, as usual, DoE. +rep.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Nice obliterators! I really like the use of the old "hunch back" Chaos warrior heads!


----------



## jaysen

Here's my BA 3rd Company honour guard. I magnetized the jump packs and have a set of power packs as well. The Blood Champion, Sanguinary Novitiate, and banner bearer are from forgeworld.


----------



## humakt

I shall be closing the thread on Saturday morning to give you a few extra days to submit your entries.


----------



## Boc

So is this month open for make up units if we missed a month? :biggrin:


----------



## Deux

Got my Sorcerer done! 

Until I get better lighting, my models come out way brighter than they actually are. I added a pic in the window which is closer to his real colors, but still lacking the right amount of green. 

I followed Svarmetalls guide to painting rusty metal and it came out awesome, except the pics don't catch the colors. Supposed to be all rusty with a green tint along the edges. ;_;


----------



## Hellados

ooooh i like the nurgle, if they make my skin crawl then you've done good and they do so you have


----------



## EmbraCraig

I'm gonna have to use a 2nd ticket... this year's challenge already not looking good for me :/


----------



## DeathKlokk

Just started priming mine... thank God for Holidays!


----------



## Boc

Yeah... not cutting it close at all DK... not at all


----------



## DeathKlokk

What's a line for if not to get as close as possible to it?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

DeathKlokk said:


> Just started priming mine... thank God for Holidays!


+1

Will see if I have it in me to get 2 spyders (the old metal ones) done in less than a week.


----------



## crabpuff

My submission for this month 2 killa Kans my Mean Greenz unit, DakkaKan and Grotzilla. Waiting on some wasteland bases to come in so the bases here are temp.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As I have more free time this week than I expected I will attempt to complete my Slaanesh Warriors:


----------



## Turnip86

Good luck to the late entrants, speed painting for the win!  I'm pretty much in the same boat as I've left it a bit late thanks to a busy month. Hopefully I'll have my Spearmen done mostly tonight and I'll have a couple of days to put the finishing touches on them


----------



## ItsPug

Before









After









As always, sorry for the bad pictures.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Gonna have to use a Real Life card for this month due to the arrival of the newest addition to the family. Not too sure about next month's either, but we'll see.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I went to my local GW as I get MUCH more painting done there, only to forget my paints! While that might sound ok in that I can at least buy more, I needed several old paints, and the new paints can't replace old ones for some things, especially for consistency's sake.

I can 'finish' them in time, but they'll be shit. 

I am vexed.


----------



## jaysen

Here's what I'm going to be doing with my time between now and the 1st.

It is a Forge World Storm Eagle. It's basically a Storm Raven kit with a large bag of resin replacement parts to make the thing longer with different weapon emplacements. I think it looks better than the new Storm Talon and as good as a Storm Raven.


----------



## Uveron

Uveron said:


> Well, its Tank time this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bit of magnitisation to go, to take off the doors and replace with lascannons, but as its normaly only used with the top gun, I will not panic if I dont get them done.


And it took a bit of time, this new job is killing me... But its done


----------



## Skari

Skari said:


> I shall paint Urien:


And I have:









May is done. Now to think something for June.

*Question*. Do we get a badge for completing a years worth of painting?

Cheers!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Skari said:


> Do we get a badge for completing a years worth of painting?


If you complete you can have:










*Baton of the Grand Marshal*​


----------



## Howzaa

Well found a camera that was decent shows I can't get smooth reds, but the not well maintained paint job side seems kinda fitting from skull craving half lobotomised folk. Hopefully by the end of the year might be able to get things comparable to some of the awesome miniatures people keep rolling out!

































Why is it no matter how hard you check you always find bits you missed.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Gonna have to use my first real life card folks, i wish i could say that i've been too busy working towards my shop but i've still found time to be building my bomma and painted a trukk so that don't work. Hopfully i can blast through to the other side once the shop is up and running.


----------



## Zero Effect

Well my Succubus has her first Bloodbrides Cult to follow her into battle.

Before:


After:


More shots in my blog (shameless link below)

Zero Effect


----------



## Midge913

Nice looking wyches Zero.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

jaysen said:


> I think it looks better than the new Storm Talon and as good as a Storm Raven.


It's not hard to look better than the storm talon, and the storm raven never looked good to anyone. The storm eagle leaves them both for dead. It looks like something that might actually fly (in a scifi universe 40k years in the future), as opposed to the two flying dog turds.


----------



## scscofield

Meh, I might stick in this but this month has to be a bye, life is hammering me atm plus diablo is so much fun


----------



## DeathKlokk

You muuuust paint, Scscofield.... [\hyptno-voice]


----------



## jaysen

Just think about all those potential painting hours you are wasting by sleeping! Caffeine is your path to glory!


----------



## scscofield

Issue is I now work during the time that I used to paint. I took over the graveyard shift at work, after beating my head against my retard workers fuckups all night long I just come home and pass out. Then I wake up and its the time that we have always done family things. The kid goes to bed and then its time to work again....

Diablo has the nice aspect of I can drool mindlessly. Life is evening out some but overall yah, painting has been on the back burner.


----------



## DeathKlokk

So, I got my Rhino/Razorback started. Not much but the airbrush is giving me fits, not to mention how hard it was to put the roof on after priming.

Primed (with a bit of green on the Razor turret):



















and the interior shot:










For my Monster mash army I will be taking a mulligan from last month and finishing the Giant.


----------



## ThumperHS

Pulling my 1st RL card

We were down 2 people at work this month on a team of 4 ... so I was totally burnt out at the end of the day. 1 is back, so hopefully June will be a better month, bright side is that my June entry is primed ... never got any paint on them.

Gratz to all that finished.


----------



## Tawa

Whoot!

Finished the Dreadnought 
Pics here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110372

Here are all three together.....


----------



## reavsie

Just sneaking in under the wire again:

[URL="http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/







By reavsie1 at 2012-05-31[/URL]

Good luck to those still painting furiously!


----------



## troybuckle

I have my unit finished but there is no light left to take a pic, will this still be open tomorrow?


----------



## Turnip86

Closes Saturday morning. I'm in the same boat, unit pretty much finished but I gave up as I wont be able to take pics anyway. I'll finish them in the morning


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Nice looking farseer and warlocks reavsie!

Hopefully will get 2 OOP spyders done tonight! To the dungeon w/ me!


----------



## Taggerung

Here is my entry finished;

Before :









and painted!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I left my camera at my GF's...


----------



## Turnip86

Before:








After: The Blackwater Regiment









Bases; yet again I'm waiting on getting some resin bases, no idea when that'll be but hopefully soon  The banner will probably get a make over once I decide to go back to them as I want a banner that reflects the unit fluff which I'll post up on my plog at some point. The only change will be a design painted over the top of that quartered background


----------



## lokis222

I wasn't sure I would make it this month. I just haven't been in a painting mood. However, I made it by the skin of my teeth. I have ordered basing material, but they still haven't arrived. Next months will be fully based though.

This sexy lad is a Primordial Magic:










This guy is a Black Blood Shaman:










These two are Insidious Madnesses:



















And this is a Poltergeist:










Here are the before photos:














































Got some sweet models for next month too. I was worried that my order wouldn't arrive, but it did. Still in the game. :gamer2:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I ended up just stripping my test model and redoing it in almost exactly the same scheme:

Before:










After:


















Sorry about the poor photos, I'll get some better ones tomorrow. 

Congrats to everyone else, there's some great painters/converters on this thread.


----------



## TheKingElessar

It is with great regret I withdraw from the challenge. I could have the squad done-ish tonight if I didn't go out, but imbibing alcohol appeals a lot more, and I'd have the same trouble next month.

I wouldn't have done myself, or this thread justice with the poor standard I'd have called them 'done' at, either. I'll keep following, this thread is full of quality.


----------



## Pssyche

That is indeed a sad loss, Elessar.
The King is dead, long live the King...


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Whew! After staying up until 2:00am to get them done, here are my spyders!


----------



## apidude

RL Card for me this month. Will try to make it up next month.....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Dave T Hobbit said:


> As I have more free time this week than I expected I will attempt to complete my Slaanesh Warriors:


My camera appears to have died so I cannot get a good picture; however it just about limped out this before beeping its last:


----------



## jaysen

Good work, people! Regret to see so many pulling out of the competition. You can still paint, when life allows you time, and post here even if you don't get 10 units done in a year.


----------



## troybuckle

Here they are, its a bit hard to see the turquoise again but oh well its there in real life lol:


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Second Servitor Maniple is Complete!

Before:










After:


----------



## jaysen

Nice servitors. Only thing is that the bases are so much brighter than the models that the eye is drawn to the purple and doesn't look at the model. I'd seriously think about toning the purple down to a shade that is either equal or dimmer than those used on the servitor.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I agree. As a stand alone base colour, it's excellent - but in this case it does seem to detract from the model a little.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Cheers guys 

I probably won't change it for now, as it has been my trademark for the last 6 years... but this is a VERY different colour palette for me... I may consider changing it later on


----------



## jaysen

Maybe you could add some reflected purple light on the underside of the models? That would blend them in nicely.


----------



## Saulot

Great lookings minis!

I wonder when the June thread will be opened?


----------



## TechPr1est

it already is open
you can find it here


EDIT: oh wait you mean ARMY painting one? oopd that was just single miniature


----------



## jaysen

Well, I don't have permissions to start a thread in this forum. So, we could all post our before pictures at the end of this May thread, as evidence?


----------



## Josh101

Right my camera has all gone wrong, ill try again later if not ill borrow my mums camera should get them up by tonight though.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

jaysen said:


> Well, I don't have permissions to start a thread in this forum. So, we could all post our before pictures at the end of this May thread, as evidence?


Unless you have real constraints you could keep the picture on your hard-drive until the June thread goes up.


----------



## Josh101

Right, my camera decided to work so here are the pics, I not too keen on this model it just dont look right but i dont know what it is. If anyone could tell me that would be a great help:


----------



## TheKingElessar

That is the Lesser Spotted Njal Stormcaller.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Unless you have real constraints you could keep the picture on your hard-drive until the June thread goes up.


June thread is up.


----------



## humakt

Sorry for the delay in closing. Thanks for opening the new thread Mr Hobbit.


----------

